# Picture of my tupperdor!



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys!

Was searching for the 'post a picture of your humidor' thread to not make a new thread just for one picture, but didn't find it with the search function. Pretty sure there was one?

Anyway, here is my tupperdor. It's been one month since I discovered this place (and cigar world), and look what you guys have done to me!



I think the rule says no topic specific about Cuban cigars questions but pictures of Habanos in humidor are OK. Hope I'm not breaking the rules (they are legal in my country).

Now I'm gonna need a real humidor soon to wrap these babies up!

Good day to you all!


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Please excuse the bad photography, I am more skilled that that usually but didn't want to take out the DSLR and flashes for one snapshot so I grabbed my girlfriend's point and shoot.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

nice pic and sticks.
Did you pick most of the blue KL out or is that how it poured out?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice love the Kitty Litter!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Some good looking sticks there! I should get a kitty litter set up and a digital hydro as well...sick of guessing if my analog is correct.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

@Reino: yes, there was some blue crystals in the kitty litter. I picked out most (the big ones) but I am not anal about this, so I didn't care for the smaller light blue ones. It is unscented anyway.

@TonyBrooklyn: yes, proud supporter of the kitty litter. So far so good so I don't plan on changing anytime soon. And silica crystal is silica crystal after all, be it kitter litter or heartfelt beads!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice my friend! and welcome down the slippery slope!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes sir that is how it be. Ya know you can get the 'big' 2.4 gallong RubberMaid as well...it holds about 200 cigars or more...I have 5 of them. Welcome to the Tupperador Team!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like a good start


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Can't wait for the nice weather to come around and sit on my balcony with a good beer and try one of those!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Yes sir that is how it be. Ya know you can get the 'big' 2.4 gallong RubberMaid as well...it holds about 200 cigars or more...I have 5 of them. Welcome to the Tupperador Team!


 Gees Gary Im beginning to think you might have a problem. LOL Just kidding bro.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice sticks Shawn. They look like they need smoked.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

fishkilla said:


> Gees Gary Im beginning to think you might have a problem. LOL Just kidding bro.


You got that right but its a problem I can live with. :laugh:


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

ShawnBC said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Was searching for the 'post a picture of your humidor' thread to not make a new thread just for one picture, but didn't find it with the search function. Pretty sure there was one?
> 
> ...


If that's as far down the slope you've fallen after a month you're not doing too badly!

Did you notice Gary's post about the rubbermaid bins?  You'll be wanting something larger soon...(I went with a 48 qt cooler myself, check Wal-Mart if they have one near you.)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

russ812 said:


> If that's as far down the slope you've fallen after a month you're not doing too badly!
> 
> *Did you notice Gary's post about the rubbermaid bins?  You'll be wanting something larger soon*...(I went with a 48 qt cooler myself, check Wal-Mart if they have one near you.)


Here is what the 2.4 gallon size looks like and they work as good as any humidor I have and I have too many. lol Each one can hold as many as 200 singles.


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

I wish i could get my tupperdor to 66%. mine has read 84% for awhile...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

athomas2 said:


> I wish i could get my tupperdor to 66%. mine has read 84% for awhile...


Prop up part of the lid and the RH will go down.


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

Frodo said:


> Prop up part of the lid and the RH will go down.


how often? cuz it seems to be spiked the entire day.


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

Sorry for some interthread convo. Nice Sticks, once i get out of college i'll have to get some of those.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

athomas2 said:


> I wish i could get my tupperdor to 66%. mine has read 84% for awhile...


Yikes!! Put some cedar on the bottom of your tupperador to get that RH down or you're going to end up with some very soggy cigars..or worse...
Vent the top of the tupperador at the very least and keep an eye on it. Get some beads or K/L to keep it at 65%.:smoke2:


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Yikes!! Put some cedar on the bottom of your tupperador to get that RH down or you're going to end up with some very soggy cigars..or worse...
> Vent the top of the tupperador at the very least and keep an eye on it. Get some beads or K/L to keep it at 65%.:smoke2:


I dont have any cedar and i do have beads in there. it just keeps going up.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

athomas2 said:


> I dont have any cedar and i do have beads in there. it just keeps going up.


Do you have any empty cigar boxes? Use those and it will suck up RH in there..if you don't have any empty boxes then open one edge or two of the top...that will vent the RH and it will come down.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice cigars & nice, neat little set up - enjoy.


----------



## guitar4001 (Feb 28, 2008)

nice sticks and set-up.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm using the same 2.4 gallon rubermaids as you Gary. They are great (and cheap) so I can spend more cash on the important stuff! 

Nice sticks! (envious)


----------

